# Changer SSD d'un Macbook Pro mi 2014



## Kzimir (14 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais faire changer le SSD de 128 Go de mon Macbook Pro mi 2014 par un autre. Macway me semble une bonne adresse pour le commander, en revanche savez vous où je pourrais m'adresser pour le faire installer ? Et pour quel budget environ ?

Merci !


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2016)

Kzimir a dit:


> Je souhaiterais faire changer le SSD de 128 Go de mon Macbook Pro mi 2014


Quel modèle exact, taille écran, Retina ou pas ?

Sinon, ce ne sera pas facile, non pas pour le démontage/remontage, mais pour en trouver et en acheter un. Soit ce sera chez iFixit en sachant que ce ne sera pas un modèle neuf, mais un reconditionné, soit chez OWC mais dans les 2 cas à un tarif prohibitif.


----------



## Kzimir (14 Février 2016)

Il s'agit d'un 13 pouces retina
Ok je vais regarder de ce cote ou au pire juste faire de la place si c'est vraiment prohibitif
Merci !



Locke a dit:


> Quel modèle exact, taille écran, Retina ou pas ?
> 
> Sinon, ce ne sera pas facile, non pas pour le démontage/remontage, mais pour en trouver et en acheter un. Soit ce sera chez iFixit en sachant que ce ne sera pas un modèle neuf, mais un reconditionné, soit chez OWC mais dans les 2 cas à un tarif prohibitif.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2016)

je pensais qu'il n'y avait aucun SSD compatible avec ces modèles de MacBook Pro (du fait d'un connecteur propriétaire Apple)...


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> je pensais qu'il n'y avait aucun SSD compatible avec ces modèles de MacBook Pro (du fait d'un connecteur propriétaire Apple)...


C'est juste, iFixit et OWC en propose, mais a priori ce sont des modèles reconditionnés.


----------



## olloc (16 Février 2016)

A part des reconditionnés d'apple peut être, il n'existe pas de ssd compatible pour les macbook pro après 2013 ?


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2016)

A priori aucun. Même OWC n'a pas réussi à en sortir et en général ils sont le dernier espoir ...

Remerciez Apple et son connecteur propriétaire qui vous évite de profiter de prix raisonnables avec le format M2 chez Crucial et Cie !!!




Edit : en cherchant un peu aux US, je suis tombé sur les produits de MCE. Il y aurait aussi des produits équivalent sur eBay mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut ...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2016)

olloc a dit:


> A part des reconditionnés d'apple peut être, il n'existe pas de ssd compatible pour les macbook pro après 2013 ?


Il reste le SSD en externe. C'est moins portable mais beaucoup moins cher !!


----------

